# Where in Dublin can I buy the new Kindle Paperwhite?



## Slash (18 Jun 2014)

Does anyone know where I can buy the new Kindle Paperwhite?

This one:
[broken link removed]

I went into PC World today and one guy told me the one on display was the new one, when in fact it was not. I confirmed that with a supervisor. Just as well I checked.

They were not able to say when the new one would arrive.

Argos are selling the old one at a reduced price.

Appreciate any help.

Might be better to order from Amazon. If I buy from Amazon UK, does anyone know if there are any restrictions regarding using Irish Credit Cards to purchase content?


----------



## 44brendan (18 Jun 2014)

Waterstones


----------



## Ceist Beag (18 Jun 2014)

Slash said:


> Might be better to order from Amazon. If I buy from Amazon UK, does anyone know if there are any restrictions regarding using Irish Credit Cards to purchase content?



There are no restrictions using an Irish credit card to purchase from Amazon if you want to go with that route.


----------



## michaelm (18 Jun 2014)

You should be able to get a Kindle Paperwhite from PC World.





Slash said:


> If I buy from Amazon UK, does anyone know if there are any restrictions regarding using Irish Credit Cards to purchase content?


AFAIK when configuring your Kindle if you register with an ROI address you will only be able to buy content from Amazon's USA Kindle store.  I put in an address in the North and am therefore able to buy from Amazon's UK Kindle store.


----------



## 1dave123 (18 Jun 2014)

I bought a kindle from Amazon recently - the basic one for £59.  I buy books on Amazon.co.uk no problem with my Irish credit card.


----------



## Nutso (19 Jun 2014)

Yes, they changed it in recent months and now Irish consumers can purchase kindle books from either the US or UK kindle stores.


----------



## Slash (22 Jun 2014)

Thanks for all the responses.

I ordered from Amazon.co.uk. Expect delivery next week.


----------

